# Double or Treble Glazing



## Dunedin (18 Nov 2011)

First time poster on here. 

I am currently in the process of a self build domestic house. 

2700 square feet - storey and a half with oil and solid fuel heating - no underfloor heating. 

at windows stage just now. 

the difference between double and treble glazing is 1500euro - what do you people think - is it worth it. 

appreciate any comments.


----------



## Shane007 (19 Nov 2011)

You can only compare by the U-value of each window. Also make sure that the U-value quoted is certified. Depending on where the window is coming from, this can be crucial.

Once you have the U-value you can calculate exactly how much heat will be kept in by converting to it's R-value and thus see is the heat save worth the extra cost.


----------



## onq (19 Nov 2011)

There is so much more to the design of a dwelling than just materials specification.

- framing of views
- orientation of rooms
- ratio of window to wall
- use of thermal mass internally
- draft lobbies and porches installations

In general windows give light and amenity, but they also emit more heat than a well-insulated wall.
Adding more layers of glazing is one way of combatting heat loss, but so is glass specification and surface finish.
This a just a very short list of some of the key items that can mitigate the effects of having a lot of windows in the house design.
The time to address the balancing of these factors and make real savings on fuel bills while maintaining light and amenity is at design stage - with your Architect!


ONQ

 [broken link removed]

 All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied            upon                                   as a defence or support -   in     and      of     itself  -         should       legal          action      be             taken.
 Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                              Real Life with rights to      inspect     and      issue         reports    on     the          matters        at           hand.


----------



## lowCO2design (19 Nov 2011)

OP have you done a provisional BER? as the posters above have said there is much more going here than just an extra pain of glass.. what's your architect saying or better yet what's your kwh/m2 ?


----------



## threebedsemi (21 Nov 2011)

As LowCO2design has said, your preliminary BER cert will be able to tell you how much you will save in heating in a straight comparison.
It is also worth noting the following:
The internal surface temperature of triple glazing is usually 2-3 degrees warmer than a double glazed window. Thus for larger areas of glass, or windows which you will be sitting near for prolonged periods, you will _feel_ warmer sitting beside a triple glazed window...and perhaps will turn your heating down by a degree as a consequence. This kind of saving or feeling of additional comfort wont be measured by the BER.

For me, with the drop in cost of triple glazing in the past year or so, and all else being equal, I would opt for it evey time.

www.studioplustwo.com


----------

